# webcomic -Knights Chronicles



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 6, 2018)

posting up my comic serise Knights chronicles a sci fi ,fantasy epic about a group of warriors created by an evil tyrant to destroy ,now fight to protect the Earth


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 10, 2018)

some art done for soem comic characters and some mecha


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 17, 2018)

comic has been updated


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 24, 2018)

updated on  FA Userpage of NIGHTMAREw0lf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

and DA n1ghtmar37 on DeviantArt


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 31, 2018)

other places to read
n1ghtmar3's profile — Weasyl
Knights Chronicles #1 Arrival | SoFurry
updated every monday(on page 9 of comic #1)

Knights chronicles :: Birth | Tapas updated every friday (on page 25 of comic #3)

www.webtoons.com: Knights Chronicles updated every saturday ( on page 2 of comic #4)






 updated every sunday( on page 15 of comic #3)


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 8, 2018)

fear the evil emperor




from comci @#2 page 24


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy valentines day


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 21, 2018)

newest page  uploaded


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 28, 2018)

updated on FA Userpage of NIGHTMAREw0lf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net and DA n1ghtmar37 on DeviantArt


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 7, 2018)

dominance is nearing the end here is page 28
www.furaffinity.net: Knights chronicles #2 dominance (page28) by NIGHTMAREw0lf


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 28, 2018)

update , the comic on both DA and FA  is a few pages away from compleation


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 25, 2018)

the 2nd comic "Dominance" has ended next week starts comic #3 Birth

n1ghtmar37.deviantart.com: Knights chronicle Dominance (page35)
www.furaffinity.net: Knights chronicles #2 dominance (page35) by NIGHTMAREw0lf


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 3, 2018)

and here it is comic #3 Birth,this is how it all started

n1ghtmar37.deviantart.com: Knights chronicles Birth (cover)
www.furaffinity.net: Knights chronicles #3 Birth (cover) by NIGHTMAREw0lf


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 9, 2018)

double upload
n1ghtmar37 on DeviantArt
Userpage of NIGHTMAREw0lf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jul 1, 2018)

some new art, and oh yeah happy canada day


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Sep 28, 2018)

been a while but hey im still here and the comic is still updating currently  updated to page 21 of comic #3

www.furaffinity.net: Knights chronicles #3 Birth (page 21) by NIGHTMAREw0lf
www.deviantart.com: Knights chronicles Birth (page21)


----------

